# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > مسائل مربوط به مدرسه >  پاس نکردن دروس سوم و پیش تجربی

## elpay

سلام میخواستم کمکم کنین من رشته ی تجربیم و سال دوم رو توانستم شهریور پاس کنم و سال سومم رو نتونستم پاس کنم دی ماه امتحان دارم. ب نظر شما من دی ماه بزرگسال پیش رو ثبت نام کنم یا سال دیگ روزانه برم تا بهتر یاد بگیرم و کنکور رشتهی خوبی قبول شم؟

----------

